# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  leonidas_vark. #21591

## range

Καλησπερα σε ολους ετοιμαζουμε να στησουμε κομβο στην βαρκιζα και να βγαλουμε λινκ αναμεσα σε lagonisi 18928 και τον TR 18635 για να συνδεσουμε λαγονησι , αγια μαρινα , πανειο , κιτσι με βαρκιζα και μετα απο εκει βουλα. Ξερει κανεις αν ο κομβος TR 18635 ισχυει;

----------


## mikemtb

παντως το 10.69.67.1 απανταει!! αν ειναι σωστη η θεση στο χαρτη, τοτε ο κομβος ισχυει...

----------


## range

εχω μιλησει με τον tr οταν βρεθει χρονος θα κανουμε test

----------

